# Hitech Miniatures 'Obliterator'



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hitech Miniatures have shown a preview of their upcoming 'Carcass Virus Cult Terrorizer'. I reckon it'd make a nice stand in for a Chaos Lord or possibly Obliterator in a CSM army.










Thanks to Wamp for this.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

That's pretty decent, actually, I like it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a very nice oblit model. Not as good as yours svart but we arent all nurgle diciples.:shok:
Nice find.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The image was tiny so I've changed it for a bigger one now to show the details better.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Defiantely a model for an oblit I'd say. I like it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ooooo very nice Oblit!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Can anyone say oblitorator HQ homebrew? I know you could.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

interesting...i like

Edit: is it not on their website yet? i seem to have trouble finding it (for price, etc).


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fallen said:


> interesting...i like
> 
> Edit: is it not on their website yet? i seem to have trouble finding it (for price, etc).


Not yet no, this is just a preview they posted somewhere else. It's due for release today so I'll try and keep you posted on the price etc when announced.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Has guns welded to his body; is a member of the "Virus Cult". Someone has spent ages playing the how-close-is wrong game.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

it's a totally awesome model. I just wish it was pose-able.

How much is this bastard gonna be? If they are 3 for 17 like many of the other minis then i'm in.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Eleven said:


> it's a totally awesome model. I just wish it was pose-able.


2 minutes with a razorsaw and some armature wire, and it's posable


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> 2 minutes with a razorsaw and some armature wire, and it's posable


Not everyone is a totally godlike converter svart...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> 2 minutes with a razorsaw and some armature wire, and it's posable


That would be your response to anything though:

David Cameron: I like Nelsons Column but the stance is too upright for my new non-agressive UK.

Svart: 2 minutes with a razorsaw and some armature wire, and it's posable Dave


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> That would be your response to anything though:
> 
> David Cameron: I like Nelson's Column, but the stance is too upright for my new non-aggressive UK.
> 
> Svart: 2 minutes with a razorsaw and some armature wire, and it's posable, Dave


Heh - actually, to him, my response would be more like: 

Svart: "2 minutes with a razorsaw and some armature wire, and it's posable, Dave. And by the way..."
_*whack*_
"...how come most Prime Ministers _don't_ have a broken nose, but you _do_?"


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Obliterator Cult definitely...make a cool body guard for Fabius Bile too


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The price is posted, 18 eur for 1 model. Probably won't spend the money, but it is a nice model. I did everything except the head, which is looking a little off, the angle seems wrong.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks veeeery similar to an Obliterator, and I'm sure that the left shoulder pad is in the Chaos Terminator kit. Hell, it's a nice model, but it's a. too expensive and b. not even slightly posable out of the box, so no thanks.

Midnight


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

This mini is awesome!!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Except obliterators can't take assault cannons... :wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is not an Assault Cannon it is an Assault Pattern Automatic Cannon. :wink:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Really good. Price?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are 18 EU. http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/72


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> They are 18 EU. http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/72


¡Thanks!

Well, the price sounds right. I might get 3 of those...eventually


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

NP, yeah they are priced pretty nicely.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice model. I prefer this to GW's Oblits.


----------

